# LN2 IN öl???



## _hellgate_ (16. Oktober 2009)

*LN2 IN öl???*

Ich schau mir immer die extreme Kühlmethoden Threads durch und finde die kühlung seeerr extrem, dass größte problem scheint ja eig Kondenswasser zu sein,
aber was wäre wenn man die Hardware in einen voll it speise öl gemachten Aquarium machen würde und einen LN2 Pot der größer ist, so dass kein öl reinfließt, 

dann kann doch gar kein Kondenswasser enstehen oder?


und genau das gleiche mit Peltier Elementen das öl hinten dran das heiß wird ist ja egal aber die cpu ist schön kalt, vorallem wenn man das teil mit 15,5v aus Conrad holt.


ist nur ne blöde idee, aber vielleicht geht es ja 


mfg _hellgate_


----------



## der8auer (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: LN2 IN öl???*

Um gut benchen zu können brauchst du Temperaturen unter -100°C und das wird nix mit Öl werden  Zu mal nicht alle Komponenten diese niedrigen Temperaturen auch verkraften.


----------



## Fabian (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: LN2 IN öl???*

Außerdem wird Speiseöl bei kälte sehr dickflüssig...


----------



## _hellgate_ (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: LN2 IN öl???*

aber ich meinte es so dass der flüsssigstickstoff in den pot reinkommen wrürde der rest wäre ja ungefaähr bei raumtempertaur bleiben


----------



## der8auer (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: LN2 IN öl???*

Ah okay dann habe ich das missverstanden. Das wäre theoretisch möglich


----------



## _hellgate_ (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: LN2 IN öl???*

so hab mal eine zeichnung gemacht ist aber nicht so toll  mit paint gemacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0Martin21 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: LN2 IN öl???*

nicht gut! da ja der Pot bis zur CPU geht und die CPU +Mainboard auch noch -100° haben da wird das Ol dann schon Fest. und dann kommen Risse in das feste Öl da es Spannungen gibt da unterschiedliche Temperaturen, schon kann wieder Wasser an die Hardware. nur wenn man Sagen wir mal mit Knete das noch abdichtet das kein Öl ran konnen kann und noch zusätzlich Isoliert könnte ich mir das praktisch vorstellen.


----------



## _hellgate_ (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: LN2 IN öl???*

dass vesteh ich iegendwie nicht. da unten an der cpu gibts ja kein wasser und es würden auch keine -100 grad sein da dass öl ja direkt das mainboard "warm hält"


----------



## Malkav85 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: LN2 IN öl???*

Was wär einem dann auch im Endeffekt lieber? Kondenswasser trocknen, oder die Hardware vom Öl reinigen?  

Deine Idee ist ansich gut, aber wie bei guten Ideen, gibt es immer wieder einen Haken


----------



## _hellgate_ (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: LN2 IN öl???*

dann läuft aber alle geschmeidig xD

aber was ist sos chliomm wenn die hardware voll mit öl ist? wenn die temps super sind


----------



## Malkav85 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: LN2 IN öl???*

schlimm dran ist nichts. ist halt mehr arbeit ^^ aber ansonsten gute Idee


----------



## Hollywood (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: LN2 IN öl???*

 Coole Idee! Aber ich glaube, ich isolier dann lieber ordentlich! Echt genial, auf welche Gedanken manche kommen! Super!

lg

Hollywood


----------



## _hellgate_ (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: LN2 IN öl???*

jap ich versuch mal ein system unter öl zu setzten ha hier noch ein 2. rumliegen und mach dann ein peltier elemet drauf mal schauen was draus wird vllt gibts ein tagebuch, dauet aber noch


----------



## Ibatz! (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: LN2 IN öl???*

Gibt auch Leute die ihre PCs durchgängig in Öl laufen laussen,daher sollte das nicht das Problem sein.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: LN2 IN öl???*

hey hellgate

das ist ja mal ne super verrückte idee
werde ich bald mal ausprobieren...hab noch ein alten 3.2ghz prescott rumliegen der darf dan in oil baden


----------



## angoholic (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: LN2 IN öl???*

das kann man anders wesentlich angenehmer lösen..in benchboxen und temperatur <0°C, das mit öl gibt nur ne riesen sauerei


----------



## RaggaMuffin (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: LN2 IN öl???*

hi ango

ja das stimmt schon...sauerei ist vorprogrammiert aber ein versuch ist es wert


----------



## _hellgate_ (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: LN2 IN öl???*



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> hi ango
> 
> ja das stimmt schon...sauerei ist vorprogrammiert aber ein versuch ist es wert



jap nin ich auch der meinung wird bestimmt lustig


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: LN2 IN öl???*



> aber was ist sos chliomm wenn die hardware voll mit öl ist? wenn die temps super sind


Dass du sie nacher ja wieder sauberkriegen musst, und du kannst dein Mainboard ja nicht mal eben unter den Wasserhahn halten 
Versuch mal Ölreste zum Beispiel unter den Ram-Heatspreadern wegzukriegen... Die Arbeit möchte ich nicht machen ^^ Außerdem dürfte deine Hardware dann auf ewig nach Olivenöl oder so riechen ^^


----------



## Kaputt ? (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: LN2 IN öl???*

Bau dir eine Benchbox die du dann in ein LN2 Bad legst :d


----------



## _hellgate_ (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: LN2 IN öl???*

wär geile wenns gehn würd^^


----------



## teurorist (2. November 2009)

*AW: LN2 IN öl???*

das öl zieht in cpu sokel gefriert da drin cool was ?


----------



## _hellgate_ (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: LN2 IN öl???*

red kein quatsch^^


----------



## Xervia (12. März 2011)

*AW: LN2 IN öl???*

Ich sag nur vakum, nichts kann nicht gefrieren.
Der ganze pc müsste halt dicht gemacht werden, ein ventil eingebaut werden, eine andere möglichkeit das ln2 hinein zubekommen.


----------



## Yak.Psycho (12. März 2011)

*AW: LN2 IN öl???*

Hey Leute
ich weiss ja wie das ist mit theorie und paxis ABER, könnte man nicht an einer CNC Fräse nen Pot mit doppelter hülle bauen ungefär so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und in den äusseren Ring zwei G 1/4 zoll Gewinde schneiden und quasi um den Pot Wasser laufen zu lassen. Wenn das Wasser Raumpemeratur hat entsteht kein Kondenswasser und so schnell wird sich das wasser um den Pot denke ich nicht herunter kühlen. 

In die äussere Hülle müsste man dann einen Trennsteg stehen lassen damit das wasser auch um den gesamten Pott fliesst und rechts und links vom Steck die Gewinde reingeschnitten für Wakü anschluss.


Psy


----------



## NCphalon (12. März 2011)

*AW: LN2 IN öl???*

Glaub net dass das gegen Kondenswasser hilft. Weil lN2 is schon extrem kalt^^


----------



## True Monkey (12. März 2011)

*AW: LN2 IN öl???*

*hust*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/121860-test-taugt-ol-als-isolierung.html


----------



## SaKuL (12. März 2011)

*AW: LN2 IN öl???*



True Monkey schrieb:


> *hust*
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/121860-test-taugt-ol-als-isolierung.html


 
Das und nichts anderes ist mir zu dem Thema auch eingefallen.
Wenn RaggaMuffin mal nicht gesperrt ist, dann könnte man auch ihm konkrete Fragen stellen


----------



## True Monkey (12. März 2011)

*AW: LN2 IN öl???*

hmm .....ich könnte ja was zum verwendeten Öl sagen da es von mir ist 

Eingesetzt hat er Renisol 68 was ein Kältemaschinenöl ist was ich in einen Amoniakverdichter einsetzte und das die Eigenschaft hat selbst bei -65° sich nicht zu verfestigen.
Leider hat Ragga den ursprünglichen Plan nicht ganz umgesetzt und mehr Öl eingefüllt so das der Pot das Öl mit runtergekühlt hätte.
Das wäre mit diesem Öl nämlich möglich gewesen


----------



## Vaykir (12. März 2011)

*AW: LN2 IN öl???*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Glaub net dass das gegen Kondenswasser hilft. Weil lN2 is schon extrem kalt^^


 
richtig. ln2 lässt wasser fast sofort gefrieren.
ich erinner mich noch an meine erste ln2 session. da musste ich den gefrorenen pot wieder auftauen mit heißem wasser.
sobald das heisse wasser den pot berührte, hats einmal geknistert und das zeug war sofort gefroren. sah sehr geil aus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. März 2011)

*AW: LN2 IN öl???*



Yak.Psycho schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> ich weiss ja wie das ist mit theorie und paxis ABER, könnte man nicht an einer CNC Fräse nen Pot mit doppelter hülle bauen ungefär so
> 
> 
> ...


 
Was du vorschlägst, ist eine Beheizung der Pott-Außenwand mit Wasser. Das macht weder kühltechnisch Sinn, noch wird es ohne weitere Isolierung des extrem kalten LN2 funktionieren.
Wenn dann würde ich einen rechteckigen Pot mit Pelztieren besetzen. Verbraucht zwar ein bißchen Strom, aber das macht benchen sowieso, bringt dir aber auf 1-2mm Dicke einen Temperaturgradienten von 70-80 K. Ausgehend von 20°C Lufttemperatur dürfte die Oberseite der Isolierung unter dem Pletier also auf bis zu -60°C abkühlen, ohne dass die Gefahr von Kondenswasser an der Außenseite des Peltiers besteht.
Die Probleme im Umfeld des Sockels bleiben aber bestehen und das verdampfte LN2, das oben aus dem Pott quillt, ist auch extrem kalt. (könnte man natürlich absaugen)


----------



## Vaykir (20. März 2011)

*AW: LN2 IN öl???*



> Die Probleme im Umfeld des Sockels bleiben aber bestehen und das verdampfte LN2, das oben aus dem Pott quillt, ist auch extrem kalt. (könnte man natürlich absaugen)



das ist der grund warum am pot oben meistens lüfter befestigt sind und die kalte luft auf das mainboard/ram blasen.


----------



## s|n|s (23. März 2011)

*AW: LN2 IN öl???*

wann wird euer öl fest? mal ausprobiert?


----------



## Jan565 (24. März 2011)

*AW: LN2 IN öl???*

Mit Dice scheint es ja zu gehen, mal sehen wie es mit LN2 ist. Oder wenn es AMD ist HE2.


----------



## Zweiblum (8. April 2011)

*AW: LN2 IN öl???*

Was ist denn HE2 ????


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. April 2011)

*AW: LN2 IN öl???*

Verdammt instabil würde ich mal annehmen


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (26. April 2011)

He2 ist Helium,welches flüssig relativ nah bei 0 Kelvin liegt.


----------



## NCphalon (26. April 2011)

*AW: LN2 IN öl???*

Außerdem is es wenn dann schon He ohne 2, da es normalerweise keine Moleküle bildet


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (26. April 2011)

*AW: LN2 IN öl???*

oh ja hast recht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. April 2011)

*AW: LN2 IN öl???*

Genau darauf spielte ich mit "instabil" an und Zweiblum vermutlich auch mit seiner Frage an 
Und genauer gesagt gehts hier um flüssiges Helium, also LHe, sonst taugt das auch nicht zum kühlen.


----------

